# river anduin warning



## thegatekeeper (Aug 17, 2004)

ive been wondering, is there a specific quote associated with the ancient stone king statues on either side of the river anduin? i know that the general idea is, turn back, but is there a specific inscription on them, or something written in history about the statues? in the movie aragorn says something to briefly explain the meaning of the statues but i forget what.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Aug 17, 2004)

From Michael Martinez' _Parma Endorion_:



> The Argonath were not originally created by Isildur and Anarion, but rather were constructed by Minalcar (regent 1240 -1304), soon after his war against the Easterlings in 1248. Tolkien writes that Minalcar "fortified the west shore of Anduin as far as the inflow of the Limlight, and forbade any stranger to pass down the River beyond the Emyn Muil." This seems a bit harsh, but the "strangers" seem not to have been men of Edainic blood. . . .
> 
> The implication thus is that even Minalcar could not completely eradicate the Easterlings between Anduin and Rhunaer. It appears that some must have survived in southern Mirkwood near Dol Guldur, which was not powerful enough to threaten Gondor but nonetheless could harbour some strength of Easterlings who might travel down the River. The fortifications of the west-bank of Anduin thus make sense, although Tolkien had originally envisioned some troubles with the Northmen themselves still living in the Vales of Anduin.
> 
> But positioned south of the Anduin forts as they were, the Argonath could not have been intended to hold back travellers. Rather, they symbolized the great power any strangers from the north would be rousing to anger should they pass so far southward without an invitation or permission. While the west-bank forts were manned the opportunity to procure such permission was easily available.


----------



## thegatekeeper (Aug 17, 2004)

wow, thx. for some reason i kept thinking there was some sort of one-liner or something associated with the statues but i guess not.


----------



## Ravenna (Aug 29, 2004)

The only quote I can recall is when Aragorn says something about having wanted for a long time to 'look upon the faces of his ancestors' or something like that. I can't remember exactly, but I don't think there was anything specific in the book itself to explain any further than that.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Aug 30, 2004)

The exact line is:


> Aragorn: Frodo, the Argonath! Long have I desired to look upon the kings of old. My kin.


----------



## Elfarmari (Sep 3, 2004)

Here is what is said of the Argonath in the book:


> "Behold the Argonath, the Pillars of the Kings!" cried Aragorn. "We shall pass them soon. Keep the boats in line, and as far apart as you can! Hold the middle of the stream!"
> As Frodo was borne towards them, the great pillars rose like towers to meet him. Giants they seemed to him, vast grey figures silent but threatening. Then he saw that they were indeed shaped and fashioned: the craft and power of old had wrought upon them, and still they preserved, through the suns and rains of forgotten years, the mighty likenesses in which they had been hewn. Upon great pedestals founded in the deep waters stood two great kings of stone: still with blurred eyes and crannied brows they frowned upon the North. The left hand of each was raised palm outwards in gesture of warning; in each right hand there was an axe; upon each head there was a crumbling helm and crown. Great power and majesty they still wore, the silent wardens of a long-vanished kingdom. Awe and fear fell upon Frodo, and he cowered down, shutting his eyes and not daring to look up as the boat drew near. Even Boromir bowed his head as the boats whirled by, frail and fleeting as little leaves, under the enduring shadow of the sentinels of Númenor. So they passed into the dark chasm of the Gates.
> 
> Sheer rose the dreadful cliffs to unguessed heights on either side. Far off was the dim sky. The black waters roared and echoed, and a wind screamed over them. Frodo, crouching over his knees, heard Sam in front muttering and groaning: "What a place! What a horrible place! Just let me get out of this boat, and I'll never wet my toes in a puddle again, let alone a river!"
> ...


If even Boromir was intimidated by the Argonath, they would definitely have an effect on any enemies of Gondor, if only to make them take notice.


----------

